# Perdue dans le CCC d'août, help !



## Nanou91 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir les collègues.
Ce seul et unique Contrat en Année Complète de ma carrière me déroute car je n'ai jamais eu à gérer ce cas.
Le planning prévoit 3 j de travail par semaine, 11 heures par jour.
Je suis en congés à partir du Lundi 1er Août et je reprends le lundi 29 août.
Je vous mets un petit tableau du planning qui aurait été le planning normal et classique si j'avais travaillé en Août.
J'ai 7 jours de CP acquis et la maman serait éventuellement OK pour que j'en prenne aussi 7 par anticipation.
Selon que je pose 7 ou 14 jours de CP, est-ce que ça change quelque chose pour le 15 Août (férié non travaillé). Par exemple est-ce que du coup ça décale d'une journée un CP pris par anticipation (écrits en rouge).
Et qu'est ce que ça change pour le CCC.
Pour que vous puissiez m'aider, le salaire mensualisé est de 797 euros bruts.
Merci par avance à celles qui pourront m'aider dans les calculs.

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Su tu pose juste 7 jours de cp
Du lundi 1er août au lundi 8 août
Tu déduis 9 jours

Si tu poses 14 jours de cp
Du lundi 1er août au mercredi 17 août
Tu déduis 7 jours de cp

Donc en résumé
En posant 7 jours de cp par anticipation cela ne te fait économiser que 2 jours sur ton salaire

Donc si j'étais toi je ne poserai que les 7 jours acquis

Car 7 jours de cp c'est l'équivalent de 4 jours travaillés pour toi
1 semaine complète et 1 lundi


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Pour ton ccc

797 brut / 154 heures potentielles x 126 heures à déduire = 652,0909 brut à déduire 

197€-  652,0909€ = 144,9090 brut


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Je me suis trompée 

Si tu pose juste 7 jours de cp
Du lundi 1er août au lundi 8 août
Tu déduis 7 jours de ton salaire 

Si tu poses 14 jours de cp
Du lundi 1er août au mercredi 17 août
Tu déduis 5 jours de ton salaire 

Donc en résumé
En posant 7 jours de cp par anticipation cela ne te fait économiser que 2 jours sur ton salaire

Donc si j'étais toi je ne poserai que les 7 jours acquis

Car 7 jours de cp c'est l'équivalent de 4 jours travaillés pour toi
1 semaine complète et 1 lundi


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

*Merci @assmatzam *
Par contre je ne comprenais pas comment tu comptais les jours à déduire... les 9 ou 7 selon le cas. Car moi je trouvais effectivement 7 et 5 et je me disais : "ma pauvre tu dois vraiment avoir rien compris" lol.
Et le férié, on est d'accord, dans le 1° cas on doit le déduire car pas sur une période de CP acquis, et dans le 2° non car sur une période de CP acquis par anticipation. ?


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

To taux horaire brut contrat est à combien


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

5,26 euros


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Si le férié est sur une période de congé payés acquis on ne le décompte pas 
Donc du 1er au mercredi 17 août ça te fait 14 jours ouvrables de cp pris au lieu de 15 car le 15 août ne compte pas


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Ta mensualisation est à 752,18€ ???


----------



## Pioupiou (1 Août 2022)

bonjour,

tu ne peux pas poser 14 jours car par anticipation tu n'as que juin et juillet qui sont acquis.
La détermination des 2.5j en AC ne se fait que à mois échu.
donc 7j + 5j =12j.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

C'est exacte
Du 1er juin au 31 juillet seulement 5 jours en cours d'acquisition


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

Comme je t'avais dit une fois, la maman a décidé de ma payer 35h/semaine même si sur le papier c'était 3 journées de 11h.
(Et en plus elle ne travaille finalement pas le lundi mais me laisse son fils de 10h à 16h pour avoir du temps pour elle mais elle me paie la journée somme si je travaillais de 7h30 à 18h30).
Ma mensu brute est de 797 euros.
Pour les CP par anticipation : oui juillet/Août je n'aurai acquis que 2.5 + 2,5 = 5.
Mais je ne peux pas rajouter  ceux que je vais acquérir du 1er au 14 ?


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Non tu ne peux pas rajouter les CP acquis du 1 au 14 car c'est à mois échu que l'on fait le point
Donc 2,5 pour juin et 2,5 pour juillet


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Pour ton ccc tu dois donc partir sur les heures contractuelles
35 heures sur 3 jours = 11,66 heures par jour et pas 11 heures 

Donc en août tu as 
11,6666 heures par jour x 14 jours = 163,33 heures potentielles


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Et tu dois déduire 7 jours soit 81,6666 heures 

797€ brut / 163,33 * 81,6666 = 398,5078€ brut à déduire 

797 € brut- 398,5078€ brut = 398,4921 € brut 

Ton taux horaire brut contrat est de 5,2549€ brut 

Tu devras donc déduire en heures 
398,5078€ / 5,2549€ = 7 = 75,83 = 76 heures à déduire 

En jours
75,83 heures / 11,6666 heures par jour = 6,5 = 7 jours à déduire 

Ta mensualisation d'août 
( 13 jours - 7 jours ) = *5 jours *
( 152- 76) = *76 heures *
(797€- 398,50€ = 398,50€) = *311,31€* net


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

mensualisation d'août
( 13 jours - 6 jours ) = 7 jours
( 152- 76) = 76 heures
(797€- 398,50€ = 398,50€) = 311,31€ net


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Ya un truc bizarre 
Tu dépassés le plafond avec 3 jours sur 52 semaines) 13 jours mensualisés 

797€ brut / 13 jours = 60,31€ brut 
Le max est de 55,30€brut au 1er août 

 ??????


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

Il m'embrouille la tête depuis le départ ce contrat en AC.
Qu'est ce que je préfère les AI... où on a un salaire mensualisé et un 13° mois avec les CP en juin....
En AC ce décompte de CCC me gonfle lol.
Alors au début, avant que la maman ne change de poste, on était sur 4 jours de 8h = 32h.. Et par peur que ça soit parfois limite limite, elle préférait  partir sur 35h mensualisées direct plutôt que de payer éventuellement une HC par ci par là.... Pour ça qu'au départ on était sur 35h.
Donc on était mensualisé sur 4 j x 52 s / 12 = 17,333 j arrondis à 18..
Ensuite, elle a changé de poste, est passée de 4 j de 8h à  3 j  de 11h, et a voulu qu'on conserve 35h et le même salaire.
Moi de toute façon je n'avais pas l'intention de baisser mon salaire.
Donc on n'a rien changé aux sommes et éléments à déclarer. Elle me paie très largement plus d'heures que j'en fais (je travaille dans les 28h rémunérée 35 !).
Je lui ai dit que si un jour elle a un changement de planning pour le travail à la dernière minute (personnel soignant), par exemple travailler un jeudi au lieu d'un vendredi,  ou travailler une journée de plus dans la semaine, je suis OK.
Je travaille 5j par semaine alors avec son fils en plus un jour ou pas,
Je sais que tu dois bondir sur ta chaise..... Mais ce contrat m'arrange pour de multiples raisons. Le petit entre à l'école dans un an. Donc oui je suis très cool avec le PE mais elle aussi. L'autre jour, elle a enchainé une journée de travail et une nuit....pas prévue la nuit. Du coup quand elle est rentrée le matin elle n'a pas dormi car elle devait s'occuper de son fils, journée pas prévue chez moi au planning de cette semaine là.
Je te l'ai engueulée gentiment en lui disant que du coup elle n'avait pas dormi pendant 36 h... Que quand c'est comme ça, prévu au planning ou pas, qu'elle me demande.... Elle me répond : "je ne voulais pas vous déranger"....
Donc on va s'arranger comme ça pour les 12 mois à venir.


----------



## Nanou91 (1 Août 2022)

@assmatzam 
Pour le CCC, qu'on calcule les heures potentielles sur 11.6666 h au lieu de 11 h, pour ensuite les décompter pour 11.66666 au lieu de 11, je pense que mathématiquement ça revient au même salaire. En tout cas j'avais constaté ça en mai.


----------



## Pioupiou (1 Août 2022)

Et oui quand retranché des jours réels d'une moyenne lissée on peut se retrouver avec un dépassement de plafond 
C'est pour ce la que je n'applique pas ce calcul mais une pratisation avec la quelle on est sûr d'être dans les clous.
Jours mensualisés/ salaire mensualisés x salaire minoré 
Avec cette méthode il n'y a jamais de problème  de plafond.


----------

